# Silver King or Hawthorne Duralium



## iswingping (Dec 5, 2015)

Just got my project Duralium frame and friend wants one, too.  Looking for at least a frame, maybe more.  Please let me know what you've got.

Thank you


----------



## 1937Silverking (Dec 22, 2015)

*silverking frame*



iswingping said:


> Just got my project Duralium frame and friend wants one, too.  Looking for at least a frame, maybe more.  Please let me know what you've got.
> 
> Thank you




I have a pretty complete men's bike if interested.  Frame, wheels, fenders, drop stand, delta silver ray, rear light housing, battery tube, 
Seat post, ... text 650-284-8462


----------



## orangewill (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a complete ladies Hawthorne Durilium, save the battery tube.  Recently serviced and pedal ready.


----------



## iswingping (Dec 23, 2015)

I think he's looking for just the frame.  Men's only.  Kind of a budget based build.  Thank for the replies.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 19, 2016)

over the next few months I'll be selling a Silver King M1, Hawthorne Duralium & a Wingbar... all in various stages of completeness & originality. there will be some parts for sale & trade as well. 
if you're trying to build up one of these on a budget I wish you well :eek:


----------



## Barry Havens (Nov 4, 2016)

zephyrblau said:


> over the next few months I'll be selling a Silver King M1, Hawthorne Duralium & a Wingbar... all in various stages of completeness & originality. there will be some parts for sale & trade as well.
> if you're trying to build up one of these on a budget I wish you well :eek:



I'm looking for a wing bar would like to see pictures and maybe price thanks barry


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 4, 2016)

I won't be able to post anything until after Turkey day. $$$ near the $3K mark depending...


Barry Havens said:


> I'm looking for a wing bar would like to see pictures and maybe price thanks barry


----------



## Barry Havens (Nov 17, 2016)

zephyrblau said:


> I won't be able to post anything until after Turkey day. $$$ near the $3K mark depending...



Very interested would like to see all you have for sale thanks barry


----------



## locomotion (Nov 18, 2016)

sold


----------

